
A deep dive into the controversial use of antibiotics in livestock - sassyboy
https://medium.com/hhmi-science-media/a-taste-of-our-own-medicine-f7fbf9896288
======
omeid2
To call this "controversial use" is dishonest. It is a textbook example of
abuse, in every sense of the word.

